# How to solve the 3x3x4 Fully Functional



## Thieflordz5 (Jan 3, 2010)

Centers, Dedges, corners, edges.





Part 2:






The algs are in the descriptions on youtube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll definitely watch them later.

*Subscribes*


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jan 4, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> I'll definitely watch them later.
> 
> *Subscribes*



Thanks. 
I tried to make it the best possible, but it's kinda hard to explain when I just made up the method...
It can be simplified, but I'm not totally sure how...


----------



## MrData (Jan 4, 2010)

What kind of times do you get with this method?
Have you tried solving LBL? I think it's a lot less complicated.
For Z perm, I use R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2
And for parity: Uw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 R2 Uw2


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 4, 2010)

this 'method' is extremely slow and tons of moves. I suggest learning how to solve a domino (2x2x3), and solve the inner 2 layers like a domino, and then the outer 2 layers. That is the quickest method available, and is way more efficient than this thing.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 4, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> this 'method' is extremely slow and tons of moves. I suggest learning how to solve a domino (2x2x3), and solve the inner 2 layers like a domino, and then the outer 2 layers. That is the quickest method available, and is way more efficient than this thing.



Agreed. Having a parity alg is nice I guess (see post 4), but for me the thing that makes the 3x3x4 so fun to solve is that it's really very intuitive to solve it like this. All you need is a half-turn T perm (R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D') and an easy edge swap (R2 U2)x3 to solve the whole thing, with (pretty obvious) use of setup moves and changing U/D to u/d as necessary. If you wind up with parity and want to see what's going on when you fix it, just swap two identical face centers (on a face next to the swapped "dedge"), then swap the resulting unsolved two edges.


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2010)

Solving a domino is pretty intuitive too.. I use two algs.. Tperm + parity only.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 4, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> this 'method' is extremely slow and tons of moves. I suggest learning how to solve a domino (2x2x3), and solve the inner 2 layers like a domino, and then the outer 2 layers. That is the quickest method available, and is way more efficient than this thing.



Quickest, well, maybe, but I tried to do UD domino style and then the rest holding UD as RL and solve it as it was a '4x4x4' M-slice. Put D centres (trivial), B centres (trivial), pair up and place DB-edge (trivial), rest of centres (trivial), commutator for DF and my 4x4x4 'ELL 3' (here) to do UF and UB in one alg, parity and all.

Well as fast 

I will get one myself soon, just tried it a few times...


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jan 4, 2010)

MrData said:


> What kind of times do you get with this method?
> Have you tried solving LBL? I think it's a lot less complicated.
> For Z perm, I use R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2
> And for parity: Uw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 R2 Uw2



I have tried LBL and that didn't really work for me (I solved it myself...)
I couldn't figure out how to get the last corners on the D face to be right.
The alg that switched FDR and BDR also mis'orients' the top edges


----------



## MrData (Jan 4, 2010)

Thieflordz5 said:


> The alg that switched FDR and BDR also mis'orients' the top edges



Which alg? They both work perfectly for me.
In the parity alg, the Uw2 U2 is just the inner u slice twice. I didn't know how to write it correctly. 
Not sure what you meant. :/


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jan 5, 2010)

MrData said:


> Which alg? They both work perfectly for me.
> In the parity alg, the Uw2 U2 is just the inner u slice twice. I didn't know how to write it correctly.
> Not sure what you meant. :/



In my tutorial, to swap the bottom right corners. It switches pieces with the top layer so I can't do LBL because if I try to re do the F2L, it screws up the bottom corners.


----------



## Crystl (Feb 2, 2010)

hey, thanks a lot !


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 4, 2010)

> Centers, Dedges, corners, edges.


Lol, it rhymes.

Nice tutorial!


----------



## SoupFlies (May 23, 2012)

MrData said:


> Which alg? They both work perfectly for me.
> In the parity alg, the Uw2 U2 is just the inner u slice twice. I didn't know how to write it correctly.
> Not sure what you meant. :/


 If I am not mistaken, Uw2 is the correct notation, and the U2 is not necessary. u2 does both upper layers, Uw2 is the slice. I am almost positive this is correct because of scrambling for competitions.


----------



## Olji (May 23, 2012)

SoupFlies said:


> If I am not mistaken, Uw2 is the correct notation, and the U2 is not necessary. u2 does both upper layers, Uw2 is the slice. I am almost positive this is correct because of scrambling for competitions.


 
I think of Uw as U-Wide, taking both layers, and u as the u-slice.



Wiki said:


> Double-layer turns are also popular in algorithms for the 3x3x3. There are two main ways to write this, using the U face as an example:
> Uw - this notation is widely used by Japanese cubers* and was recently adopted by the WCA.*
> u - this notation is often preferred by English-speaking cubers, and originally appeared for writing down 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 moves.


----------



## Kian (May 23, 2012)

SoupFlies said:


> If I am not mistaken, Uw2 is the correct notation, and the U2 is not necessary. u2 does both upper layers, Uw2 is the slice. I am almost positive this is correct because of scrambling for competitions.


 
The opposite is true. In competitions we use wide notation (e.g. Uw2, Rw) and that necessitates turning both layers.


----------

